# Yoshidas Smoked Cheese



## meateater (Feb 12, 2010)

Yup, this will grab ya. I smoked some cheese and vacuumed packed it with some original Yoshida's. See ya in a couple of weeks!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 12, 2010)

yep that is one thing I have yet to do put BBQ sauce on my smoked cheese. Do you guys like putting the BBQ sauce on it before you smoke it or put it on after you smoke it?


----------



## meateater (Feb 12, 2010)

I smoked first then added the flavor in the seal a meal. I did a sriracha sauce, steak sauce and a Yoshidas.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 12, 2010)

Interesting.  I've marinated/seasoned before smoking but never after.  Should lend a great flavor while sitting and resting.
You might be on to something here


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 12, 2010)

I have looked at a few of the smoked cheese threads and this is very unique.

I haven't seriously considered doing a cheese smoke yet...this just might tip the scales for me...Yoshidas, of all things, and I just started using it recently myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing this great idea!

Eric


----------



## jamminjimi (May 28, 2010)

Well what were the results. Good, bad or just ok.


----------



## meateater (May 28, 2010)

JamminJimi said:


> Well what were the results. Good, bad or just OK.


Dang, I forgot all about it. It's still sitting in the back of my fridge. I'll have to think of a recipe and try it out this weekend, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 23, 2010)

did you try it yet?


----------



## ak1 (Jun 24, 2010)

meateater said:


> Dang, I forgot all about it. It's still sitting in the back of my fridge. I'll have to think of a recipe and try it out this weekend, thanks for the reminder.


Dang! Just cut a slice off and try it already!!!!


----------



## meateater (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright I finally cut into it and was a bit surprised. It was actually very good. It went well with the cheddar and the smoke. Next time I'll try it with a muenster cheese I think will be even better with that. Gonna make a Mac & Cheese with it, should be pretty good.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 28, 2010)

you were surprised it was good? what you thought it was gonna be bad?


----------



## squirrel (Jun 29, 2010)

Man, that sounds soooo yummy! I can't find that Yoshidas stuff anywhere around here! I'll have to check online or else one of you guys will have to do an exchange with me!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 29, 2010)

Cheryl - I'll take a peek and see if we have some down here. If so, I'd be happy to send you some!


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Meateater,

When you vaccum packed them, how did you prevent the sauce from coming out or did it matter.


----------



## meateater (Jun 29, 2010)

I have the el cheapo seal a meal and didnt have any sauce get into the unit. I think I just put light pressure on the lid until the seal light came on. Either that or I just got darn lucky.


----------

